# Advice on when to start training with a rescue



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

There is a strong possibility that I may be adopting a GSD in the very near future.
According to the shelter, he will need training as this poor neglected guy was tied to a BOX. 

First off, will need help finding a trainer or obedience class in the SE part of WV. I am on the border of WV and VA. About 40 minutes from Blacksburg VA where VA TECH is at.
Secondly, when IS it a good time to introduce a dog who was neglected most of his life to training? How long do I wait to let him get adjusted to his new home? Do I go by him and how he is being?

Thanks in advance
Eileen


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

You start bonding with the dog the minute they come home with you. I dont think its ever too early to start training. You can ask him to sit for his meal and then work on him waiting to eat until you say its okay. there are tons of opportunities available from the first moment. As far as recommending trainers i'm no help. I train my dogs at home and ask a trainer if i need help with something. I'm sure others will chime in but its never too early to start training.


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> You start bonding with the dog the minute they come home with you. I dont think its ever too early to start training. You can ask him to sit for his meal and then work on him waiting to eat until you say its okay. there are tons of opportunities available from the first moment. As far as recommending trainers i'm no help. I train my dogs at home and ask a trainer if i need help with something. I'm sure others will chime in but its never too early to start training.


Thanks. I would LOVE to ask a trainer, if I knew one...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

EMarie59 said:


> Thanks. I would LOVE to ask a trainer, if I knew one...


 
i actually go to petsmart and observe the trainers there. If i think they have a clue as actual trainers, i'll ask them. otherwise i come on here and ask because there are so many people who can help its amazing. The trainers here at the petsmart where i am actually have brains and dog training experience beyond the short pathetic course the company gives them. Otherwise i wouldnt ever bother to ask them. I hope someone closer to your area can chime in. I dont know any good trainers near you.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

As long as your training is positive and motivational you can start immediately. This site has tons of training info you can do at home, before you sign up for a class: Digital Dog Training Textbook | Dog Star Daily

Even if he's not a puppy you're starting at the beginning, so treat him the same as if he were a puppy. There's some stuff that might helpful in this thread too: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...eneral/150249-relationship-w-your-rescue.html


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for considering a rescue! It really depends on the dog's psychological condition when you get him. Every dog is different. My dog Basu had been neglected and abused for 4.5 years when I adopted him and was _very _fearful at first. He also had a poor association with any of the normal commands and when asked to do anything he would fall on the floor and show you his belly. 

We actually had to come up with different ways of doing things with him and initially just kept everything very positive, gave really yummy treats for even the smallest steps (like coming out his crate instead of hiding in there), did lots of leash walks, etc. Once he gained confidence and trusted us we began introducing commands but again kept everything super positive and moved forward in baby steps. 

On the other hand we had a 6mo foster gsd who had also been abused and he did great from the get go and was able to start regular positive training immediately.


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

Even if he's not a puppy you're starting at the beginning said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/rescue-foster-adoption-information-general/150249-relationship-w-your-rescue.html[/URL]


You have no idea how much this helped me. Puppy training! I can do that!


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

BowWowMeow said:


> Thanks for considering a rescue! It really depends on the dog's psychological condition when you get him. Every dog is different. My dog Basu had been neglected and abused for 4.5 years when I adopted him and was _very _fearful at first. He also had a poor association with any of the normal commands and when asked to do anything he would fall on the floor and show you his belly.
> 
> We actually had to come up with different ways of doing things with him and initially just kept everything very positive, gave really yummy treats for even the smallest steps (like coming out his crate instead of hiding in there), did lots of leash walks, etc. Once he gained confidence and trusted us we began introducing commands but again kept everything super positive and moved forward in baby steps.
> 
> On the other hand we had a 6mo foster gsd who had also been abused and he did great from the get go and was able to start regular positive training immediately.


Thanks Ruth. Totally makes sense to me. I had posted in another post that 30 years ago I had worked at a pet store aka puppy mill and had to work with a very timid Siberian Husky pup. I had done gentle talking and gave treats to her just for coming up to me as she would cower in the corner of a room and not move at first. Thank you!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Even while you are doing basic manners in the house you are bonding so start right away and keep it positive. Often rescues are really in need of leadership and direction, by starting with simple basics you are providing that. 

Wish I had been so wise when I bought home my rescue 11 years ago. I gave him time to adjust and ended up with a dog that took advantage of me. It took awhile to overcome that.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

BowWowMeow said:


> Thanks for considering a rescue! It really depends on the dog's psychological condition when you get him. Every dog is different. My dog Basu had been neglected and abused for 4.5 years when I adopted him and was _very _fearful at first. He also had a poor association with any of the normal commands and when asked to do anything he would fall on the floor and show you his belly.
> 
> We actually had to come up with different ways of doing things with him and initially just kept everything very positive, gave really yummy treats for even the smallest steps (like coming out his crate instead of hiding in there), did lots of leash walks, etc. Once he gained confidence and trusted us we began introducing commands but again kept everything super positive and moved forward in baby steps.
> 
> On the other hand we had a 6mo foster gsd who had also been abused and he did great from the get go and was able to start regular positive training immediately.


:thumbup:

This is great advice, as well as what CM said. It depends on the dog.
Allie came home in July 2009 at around a year old and we passed a basic OB/intro to agility type class by Sept 2009 with flying colors and had alot of fun. 
But she did not really have any "baggage" so I definately think it depends.

My mom adopted a dog a year ago that still will not go up stairs 50% of the time as well as some other issues. But they still started to teach her to sit for her food and not mouth on people right away. I like what was said above about treating them like puppies.

I think you will know what to do depending on the dog


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I just noticed I put July and Sept 2009, wow, that was actually 2007 that I meant. This whole 2011 thing is freaking me out!

How is it going EMarie?


----------

